# Long stay



## Thbka (2 d ago)

We are looking for any retired persons that would
Be interested in giving us advice and recommendations for coming to Thailand for several months per year. We aren’t sure of which area we would like to go to. We have visited Thailand twice already and love it. We would like to be around a community where we could make friends and participate in activities and daily life . Please message if you could mentor us a bit!


----------

